# I just wanna show off my new toy..Cox Chaparral 2E



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

This hot rod is "basement fresh" from a box of slot cars that had probably not been opened since 1968. This one I am going to keep. I think a home set 16D would be good for this one.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
That has to be one of the nicest 2E's I have ever seen by far better than the 2 I Have. You mention neding an Motor for it? I have a 1 hole can that was I think a hop up motor for this chassis. I'm not pandering here just saying I would rather keep cox parts in cox cars if need be. I do have a Iso chassis for the one hole can so it's not like I want to lose it but if a motor is needed why not do the right thing.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

The motor in it looks pretty hot, it is balanced and has ball bearings. I want to drive sometime when I have my track up again. I figured a home set motor would be nice. Make it so its not fast enough to wreck it but still fun to drive. The bell crank and the linkage are there for the wing. But when I move the chassis arm the wing does not move. So I might have some minor tuning. The decals are not perfect.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

wnovess99onebay said:


> This hot rod is "basement fresh" from a box of slot cars that had probably not been opened since 1968. This one I am going to keep. I think a home set 16D would be good for this one.
> 
> View attachment 128240


Love those Chaparral's!! It freaks out young kids when they see it on a track and the wing moves on accelleration and decelleration!

Yours is in WAY better shape then mine.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I drove it tonight. The motor needs some cleaning. I was concerned that it was going to be too fast with that motor but its not. It's just right.

But I think at some point the bell crank for the wing got reversed.....any one have a picture of their car so I can compare?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Pm sent concerning bellcrank
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW i remember that car when i was a kid. it brings back some memories and how that wing would angeldown when ya let off. very cool find!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm jealous...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I witnessed Tom selling one of these for bucks today!!! It is a cool car but so not in my budget 

Way to go Tom!!!! Get that 55 interior baby!!! :hat:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I sold my beater with 2E a few weeks ago for 200 bucks. I would get sick knowing what I could really get for this on my e bay site, considering I am so well known for slot cars, of all types.

SO....I just got some reproduction decals for it. I was going to wash the body and put them on it. Or would that be a total mistake? I was thinking about the scale wheels Cox made for it as well.


----------

